# Fly to Uk and self-isolate in Motorhome ?



## jagmanx (Apr 30, 2021)

We hope to Fly to Uk and self-isolate in our vehicle (self-contained).
1 has anyone done this ?
2 anyone think it will be allowable

New regs next week.
I suspect Thailand will be amber rather than green.
Finland probably also amber.
So flights via Finland both cheaper and more convenient than Thai Airways.
Both these use LHR ...a nightmare.
We could also fly via Frankfurt to Birmingham.
This only works if we can isolate in the vehicle...If not it will be LHR and isolate in A friends house.
They have both had covid and been vaccinated(2)


EDIT
After May 17....., Early June


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 30, 2021)

Presume you will need to use a campsite address to self isolate in motorhome? Both options would seem sensible to me but I'm no expert!


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 30, 2021)

As far as i read its 10 days in a selected hotel at a cost of £1.700, no exceptions, unless you land in N Ireland and sneak in through the back door, folk from the irish republic are doing this on coming home.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 30, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> As far as i read its 10 days in a selected hotel at a cost of £1.700, no exceptions, unless you land in N Ireland and sneak in through the back door, folk from the irish republic are doing this on coming home.


Not after 17th May Trev..
Sorry did not make that clear. OP edited
Early June is our "plan"


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 30, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Not after 17th May Trev..
> Sorry did not make that clear. OP edited
> Early June is our "plan"


Should be ok then, have an easy/safe flight home.


----------



## John H (Apr 30, 2021)

We returned in late March from Spain and self-isolated on our daughter's drive. The significant things for you are that the Passenger Locator Form that you have to fill in before arrival allows you to self-isolate at an address that is not your own but that you do have to provide an address of some kind. I assume that this address could be a campsite but, presumably, you would need to find one willing to let you do so.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 30, 2021)

John H said:


> We returned in late March from Spain and self-isolated on our daughter's drive. The significant things for you are that the Passenger Locator Form that you have to fill in before arrival allows you to self-isolate at an address that is not your own but that you do have to provide an address of some kind. I assume that this address could be a campsite but, presumably, you would need to find one willing to let you do so.


Thanks John,
I have 3 options which are all viable !
A friends house (Maidenhead) Already agreed.
A campsite near Slimbridge Gloucester
A campsite near Maidenhead.
A tad early to be asking the campsites just yet.
But I agree all (that is any one not all 3) should be allowed !


----------



## witzend (Apr 30, 2021)

How can you travel to your van of friends house to isolate. When you arrive at the airport your transported by special bus to isolation hotel. What I've read isolation at campsite etc is if you arrive into UK in your van. But all could be changed by June but you need official instructions could be expensive if you got it wrong


----------



## mark61 (Apr 30, 2021)

witzend said:


> How can you travel to your van of friends house to isolate. When you arrive at the airport your transported by special bus to isolation hotel. What I've read isolation at campsite etc is if you arrive into UK in your van. But all could be changed by June but you need official instructions could be expensive if you got it wrong



Thats from a country on the Red list, where you will need to do managed hotel quarantine.

From Amber you are allowed to use public transport (if no other options) to where you are isolating. 

As you say, could all change by June.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 30, 2021)

I Appreciate your comments.
It does seem that travel to your address of isolation is allowed. (As it must be if self-isolation is allowed)
As you post I need to read the edicts due to be published next week.
The idea of being forced to quarantine is unsatisfactory if we comply with all the testing and self-isolation requirements !
I fear an enquiry would not get a quick or valid response !
Ps if 2 weeks quarantine is needed....We simply will not fly. !
But the powers that be seem to want to allow international travel with care !


----------



## John H (Apr 30, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Thanks John,
> I have 3 options which are all viable !
> A friends house (Maidenhead) Already agreed.
> A campsite near Slimbridge Gloucester
> ...


Good luck, whatever you decide but as far as it being too early to book campsites is concerned, I would disagree. Campsites are filling up because more people are staying in the UK, so I would enquire as early as you can. Mind you, they may not be willing to give you an answer until after May 17th and the next revision of the rules because things might not proceed as expected if the pandemic picks up again.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 30, 2021)

John H said:


> Good luck, whatever you decide but as far as it being too early to book campsites is concerned, I would disagree. Campsites are filling up because more people are staying in the UK, so I would enquire as early as you can. Mind you, they may not be willing to give you an answer until after May 15th and the next revision of the rules because things might not proceed as expected if the pandemic picks up again.


Thanks again.
Yes I will look to book soon but will await next week's announcement


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 30, 2021)

Good luck, Phil, everything crossed for you both


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 30, 2021)

Until the requirements at the date you are travelling are announced it will all be speculation.  I hope that whatever the requirements you have somewhere safe to stay.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 30, 2021)

Lots of ifs and buts and need to wait.
We could get our vehicle delivered to a campsite.
And get a taxi to said campsite.
Jus exploring..as Meg posts need to wait and see !


----------



## REC (Apr 30, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Lots of ifs and buts and need to wait.
> We could get our vehicle delivered to a campsite.
> And get a taxi to said campsite.
> Jus exploring..as Meg posts need to wait and see !


Looks like a feasible plan though. France is dropping its lockdown rules from 3/5 and fewer certificates will be needed. Hoping BJ announces the traffic light status of countries soon...he said early May. We have delayed our return to UK for a further week as it seems likely to be easier, and in no rush. Lockdown here is in the final phase from tonight. No cases in our area last month. So might get out and do a couple of trips to beauty spots which we have been unable to visit this time.


----------



## jagmanx (May 1, 2021)

Yes Ruth, I thought you would be waiting ntil things are clearer/more settled.Maybe mid-May for you.
I have a campsite in mind and first contact was good.
If this is confirmed as a viable isolation location..We will fly tl===o Birmingham (via Germany) and taxi direct to Campsite.
I am pretty sure our strage team will be able to deliver the vehicle to th campsire (5 miles).
I expect you are aware of the rising cases in Thailaand.
Also vaccination very slow and lack of supplies.
Hving been better off here up until now..things are changng ! We are keen to get to UK and get our jabs there
Have to see what next week brings !#too Paraphrase Old Mr Grace "Good luck everybody"


----------



## GMJ (May 1, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Thanks John,
> I have 3 options which are all viable !
> ...
> A campsite near Slimbridge Gloucester
> ...



Is that the Tudor Arms?

We used to go there as one of our 'local' sites when we lived in Cirencester. Very pleasant too: decent pub and lovely canal walks when you are able to.


----------



## jagmanx (May 1, 2021)

GMJ said:


> Is that the Tudor Arms?
> 
> We used to go there as one of our 'local' sites when we lived in Cirencester. Very pleasant too: decent pub and lovely canal walks when you are able to.


No We have used Elm Farm near Cambridge.
I have contacted a campsite near Newent.
They seem ok to isolate and easier to get the Vehicle moved to there.
So plans in mind but nothing booked !


----------



## jagmanx (May 8, 2021)

Well at least Thailand is ok even though it is amber.
Self-isolation on a decent campsite....even though their showers will not be used !
we are fully self-contained so care with emptying and fresh water.
A Few details to tease out before booking flights and tests !
As has been written on various platforms .....The "Green list" is woefully over-conservative (IMO) with over 50% being of no benefit or too small !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 8, 2021)

Good luck, Phil, keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## REC (May 8, 2021)

Just booked our day 2&8 tests for £116 each. Such profiteering going on...a couple were priced at £575 each! Worth working your way through the lists and price checking. Lowest price was £99 but have to book well in advance for that. Worth checking their cancellation fees too, some were free if product not been dispatched and others were £35 . Just in case they change the traffic light status before you leave. Being reassessed three weekly.


----------



## jagmanx (May 8, 2021)

Thanks Ruth,
Yes noticed the price variations.
Will checkout cancellation as well...will send pm


----------



## jagmanx (May 9, 2021)

Well that is a big YIPPEE.

Campsite booked in the knowledge we will be self isolating
A return email from NHS test and trace confirming we can indeed use the campsite
A day 2 and 8 test provider confirms that if we could not fly they would refund the fees (about £400 for both of us)
Passenger locator web registration in progress
So 
Flights to be booked (via Frankfurt) to Birmingham.
Bangkok hotel to be booked. (3 nights)
PCR tests to be booked in Bangkok.
Taxi needed from Birmingham to Newent

Locksmith needed to open the wallet


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 9, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> *
> Locksmith needed to open the wallet*



Well done, Phil, grand news!

Hope all goes smoothly for you both. 

You definitely need a locksmith with all the covid extra requirements etc!


----------



## REC (May 9, 2021)

Hope there is no wildlife in the wallet when opened up!


----------



## jagmanx (May 9, 2021)

Thanks to all for the inherent and direct support
Whilst we are quite comfortable here in Thailand but a return to uk is important to us

Motorhome issues and usage
Vaccine available to us in UK
We can wear the extra costs without a problem. (he posts very quietly)
We hope to have a pleasant summer in UK
A mini-tour on Scotland (Kintyre) and then the Scottish meets followed by the New Forest Hereford and Stratford.
Just hope the vaccinations do not impinge ..but no matter
The last week or so has been a bit stressful, waiting for the rules and then checking our plans are ok


----------



## jagmanx (May 9, 2021)

REC said:


> Hope there is no wildlife in the wallet


Such as
Python, Cobra, Rait (Snake) or Scorpion
Wild elephants and Buffalos are also a hazard.
The "wildlife in BKK" is probably non-existent for now !!!  555 or 55 55
The number five is pronounced Ha or Hah
Thus Ha Ha Ha or Ha ha   Ha ha
No knowledge of He he


----------



## jagmanx (May 13, 2021)

All going well !followed uo on
Flights Booked ( a bit of hassle and (as yet) an unknown extra charge..to be queried)
Lufthansa we-site ..rubbish ..difficult to read even on a 16in screen ..and more (restricted payment options) 
Hotel BKK booked
PCR tests BKK booked
UK Camp booked
UK PCR tests booked
UK Taxi booked
Have to wait until just before flight for UK passenger locator completion
Motorhome tax on 1st June
Thailand items next week ( 3 month check-in & re-entry permit)
Minor change in that our usual tran from Uttaradit to BKK is nor running
This was an express train  leaving at 13;30 and arriving  19:30. (or later)
No matter the normal train is at 10am and arrives about 6pm slower but timings better
Useful news from UK in that they will be able to document our vaccines on the "MyGP" app
Our BKK hotel is in a different area . It is very near the "Travel Clinic" which should be easier
We have to visit to get tested and then again the next daay for documentation)
Looks good @£30 a night..We have to pay for 3 nights even though we will leave about 7pm on the 3rd evening as the flight is at 11pm

Hope you are not too bored with the detail !


----------



## jacquigem (May 13, 2021)

Looks complicated, good luck


----------



## jagmanx (May 18, 2021)

Minor Thai tasks done!
Visit bank for statement confirming funds !
Visit Immigration for 3 month check-in.
Also get re-entry permit in passport.
All good no fuss or bother.


----------



## REC (May 19, 2021)

Looking good for your visit....after all that planning and scheming you will be so glad to get into your motorhome in UK!


----------



## jagmanx (May 20, 2021)

REC said:


> Looking good for your visit....after all that planning and scheming you will be so glad to get into your motorhome in UK!


Very much so.Thanks
NOW hassle with flights
Lufthansa emailed me alerting to a  change meaning a 10 hour plus stopover in Frankfurt (from 2 hours)
No good too late in Birmingham
Full refund offered and accepted AFTER re-booking with KLM !
KLM arrives in Birmingham at 10 am which is fine.
Airlines are now verging on scammers I chose seats and was charged £200 extra.
Very careful on the KLM site but still minor fee even for a basic seat ! How does that work ?
I am content to pay extra for hold baggage as I realise that costs them extra.


----------



## REC (May 20, 2021)

Are they the same as others in that if you don't pay to book seats, they will allocate on arrival? It is always the same...base price just escalates!


----------



## jagmanx (May 21, 2021)

Rebooking with KLM we paid a minimal amout but they also "Allow you to pay even more" for certain seats
With Thai Eva and BA we never had this and with Thai we did sometimes book sests ahead

I cannot remenber paying extra before 
With kLM we again paid a bit more for hold baggage

For 2  single tickets it was £660 compared with £860 with lufthansa !

as I posted before "Scammers"


----------



## Pete H (May 21, 2021)

Why would you? The rules say you must not leave the premises, not even to walk a dog. All exercise must be taken inside the place you're stopping. They're saying you can't even go outside. I presume you can stop in your  motothome as you propose but you're not allowed to step outside it, not even to buy food.
Check out the section "
What you can and cannot do in quarantine"​




__





						Travel to England from another country during coronavirus (COVID-19)
					

You do not need to complete a UK passenger locator form before you travel, take any COVID-19 tests or quarantine when you arrive in England.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 21, 2021)

Pete H said:


> Why would you? The rules say you must not leave the premises, not even to walk a dog. All exercise must be taken inside the place you're stopping. They're saying you can't even go outside. I presume you can stop in your  as you propose but you're not allowed to step outside it, not even to buy food.
> Check out the section "
> What you can and cannot do in quarantine"​
> 
> ...



Why would he what, Pete?


----------



## Pete H (May 21, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Why would he what, Pete?


Fly to the UK and self-isolate in a motorhome


----------



## trevskoda (May 21, 2021)

There are folk getting round this by landing in Belfast before getting a lift down south.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 21, 2021)

Pete H said:


> Fly to the UK and self-isolate in a motorhome



Because he needs to and wants to?
No need to justify anything to anyone, especially when the folk asking know nothing about someone's personal circumstances.
It is not yours, or my, decision to make on whether he should or not, or to judge, imo.

Self isolating in a motorhome has been discussed several times in here over the last year or more.
If all sensible precautions are taken - and I'm sure Phil is an eminently sensible person - then there is very little risk to anyone.

Certainly no more a risk than hugging each other, or getting p*ssed down the pub with your mates (Indian variant hotspots included in that mandate).


----------



## jagmanx (May 21, 2021)

Pete H said:


> Why would you? The rules say you must not leave the premises, not even to walk a dog. All exercise must be taken inside the place you're stopping. They're saying you can't even go outside. I presume you can stop in your  motothome as you propose but you're not allowed to step outside it, not even to buy food.
> Check out the section "
> What you can and cannot do in quarantine"​
> 
> ...


Thanks, i have read and re-read all the guidance !
I also confirmed with nhs that our plan is allowed.
We will taxi to collect motorhome which is slightly better than public transport.
The campground knows we will be self- isolating.
We are entitled to go outside the vehicle for exercise ......obviously taking real care.
We will avoid all contact with others
I see no reason why we will need to leave the campsite (emergencies excepted...which is allowed)
Food delivery is in hand.
As to why ........that is our choice and we will then have 4 months travelling (uk only) to enjoy.
We have taken the utmost care and will comply with both the letter and spirit of the law/guidance


----------



## jagmanx (May 21, 2021)

Finally on returning to uk!
We will be able to get vaccinated in uk (checked)
Covid cases are rising here with no real prospect of getting jabbed.
We have other business to conduct in uk.
Last summer we correctly chose to remain in Thailand.
This year is different !!!


----------



## REC (May 21, 2021)

You are allowed to go outside to post your covid tests too...to the nearest priority postbox. 
Surprised you are allowed outside for exercise ..we are not. Although allowed in the garden....maybe the campsite is your garden? 
Just got negative tests back for day 8 (via nhs track and trace) still waiting for day 2 result from private company we paid for tests. Apparently many companies are overwhelmed so, when we were concerned at not getting our result..we were told to ring 119 who sent new test free. We have claimed back our paid tests via barclaycard as contract said results in 24hrs. Full refund being arranged. So worked out in the end. Bit of a mess though.


----------



## jagmanx (May 21, 2021)

REC said:


> You are allowed to go outside to post your covid tests too...to the nearest priority postbox.
> Surprised you are allowed outside for exercise ..we are not. Although allowed in the garden....maybe the campsite is your garden?
> Just got negative tests back for day 8 (via nhs track and trace) still waiting for day 2 result from private company we paid for tests. Apparently many companies are overwhelmed so, when we were concerned at not getting our result..we were told to ring 119 who sent new test free. We have claimed back our paid tests via barclaycard as contract said results in 24hrs. Full refund being arranged. So worked out in the end. Bit of a mess though.


Thanks Ruth
Not too susprised by such difficulties 
Massive organisation (well simple organisation just too much todo too quickly !)


----------



## jagmanx (May 22, 2021)

Lufthansa have made the refund.
A full refund but reduced by £30 or so due to currency fluctuations.
No complaInts about that. 
Pleased it is all sorted quickly and before the settlement date of my credit card !
So yes  to German efficiency....
As mentioned before we saved £200 on flight costs by being careful with seat allocation!


----------



## David & Ann (May 27, 2021)

I am hanging on to the 21/06/2021. But then, that could be a problem. You get the go ahead on 21st June and find you are unable to travel to Germany via France which both have restrictions. Or you can go from another port to Denmark and enter Germany that way. Have to wait and see/


----------



## Nabsim (May 27, 2021)

Self isolation in a van sounds pretty perfect to me, it’s how I am in the van most of the time anyway. Good luck with it all


----------



## st3v3 (May 27, 2021)

REC said:


> Apparently many companies are overwhelmed so, when we were concerned at not getting our result..we were told to ring 119 who sent new test free.



Interesting... Did you have to provide proof of having the paid one?


----------



## REC (May 28, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Interesting... Did you have to provide proof of having the paid one?


It has to be entered on the passenger location forms before you are allowed back into uk. When purchased, they give a reference code which is all checked. So there was no doubt we had paid For the tests and no proof was needed. Just glad we paid by credit card for the ones which were wasted. Still no result from day 2 test tracked to Dante labs as delivered on 17/5!


----------



## witzend (Jun 1, 2021)

UK health officials detect new Covid-19 variant first found in Thailand
					

A new Covid-19 variant which reportedly originated from Thailand has been detected in the UK. The Public Health England is now investigating the new mutated strain C.63.3.Reports say the new vari




					thethaiger.com
				



Not good news if you haven't arrived yet


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 1, 2021)

witzend said:


> UK health officials detect new Covid-19 variant first found in Thailand
> 
> 
> A new Covid-19 variant which reportedly originated from Thailand has been detected in the UK. The Public Health England is now investigating the new mutated strain C.63.3.Reports say the new vari
> ...


Thanks for the. Alert.
Pcr. Tests on Wednesday.(2nd)...... provided they are Ok I do not see how new measures can be brought in before we fly on Thursday !
But ?????
Also reported by...the sun ?????


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 1, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Thanks for the. Alert.
> Pcr. Tests on Wednesday.(2nd)...... provided they are Ok I do not see how new measures can be brought in before we fly on Thursday !
> But ?????
> Also reported by...the sun ?????



Fingers and everything else crossed it all goes to plan for you Phil


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 2, 2021)

Scam ?
We seem to be the 3rd party of a. Scam ?
1st party "Booking.com" with whom we booked an Hotel Room.
2nd party the Hotel. They said "The hotel is closed"
And offered us a room in the next door Hotel of a similar name.
I suspect the hotel is trying to avoid the booking fee.
We got a "no show" email from booking.com
I explained what happened.
Very Nice room and very cheap @ £20 !
We await developments.
I did question the staff re "cancelling"
I believe the matter is simply between the Hotel and Booking.com !
As is said "Not our problem"
PS at 10:30 at night and not in our usual area of BKK we had almost no choice !
We chose the hotel as it is near the travel clinic (Pcr tests)...9am here off to clinic very soon.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 3, 2021)

That's OK then !
Pcr tests negative and we have the certificate !


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2021)

All done. 
Very quick immigration/covid checks at Birmingham Airport on!y 30 mins from landing to exit !!
Then Taxi..
Could be the new routine !


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 4, 2021)

Ps Thanks to all for your interest and support.
I plan not to add to this thread anymore but start other threads when we finish self-isolation and start to travel.
Next job is getting vaccinated !


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 4, 2021)

Been a good thread, thank you


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 14, 2021)

Yes !
Day 8 tests negative and we have the....
"Get Out of Jail Vouchers"


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 15, 2021)

And now 1st Vaccine booked for. Saturday. (Maidenhead)
We have left our posh (for us) campsite and we are now at our "home camp" near Maidenhead.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 22, 2021)

A friend who is not too good with tinternet..
Managed to register several times with Nhs test and trace.
She has been getting 3 or 4 calls daily and has told them this.
Yesterday she refused to accept a 4th call.
Today she got a visit at her isolation address !


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jun 23, 2021)

A pal of mine had a friend staying in quarantine at his home as it was not possible for him to visit her in Germany. 

She had a constant barrage of checks from Track and Trace until her quarantine successfully ended. Her English is poor and so they had a translator standing by to help.

In their case, I thought it worked really well.


----------



## n brown (Jun 24, 2021)

by the by


----------

